# Convince me not to get a D600



## tevo (Nov 11, 2012)

In the next week or so I'm going to be upgrading my gear.

I currently have a D7000 (with a grip), a 50mm 1.8, a 70-300, and an 18-55. I have been looking around and reading up, and I think I'm going to buy the D600 with the 24-85 kit lens. I figure the D600 is very similar to the 7000, so I wouldn't have to re learn the camera. Plus, I like the ergonomics of the 7000 and the D600 feels similar to me. I have also been in the market for a walkaround lens, and I rather like the 24-85. However, a friend of mine suggests that I get the D700, which is much more expensive. I don't want to spend much more than the cost of the D600 kit. Any thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2012)

There are STILL some D700's around for $2199...if you really want to buy an older, 12 MP FF D700, you can buy one for $2199 in a secondary market. But seriously, I would NOT buy a D700 when the D600 is here, with a much better sensor, higher rez, and a decent price. Yes, the new 24-85 seems to be a good walk-around focal length range. I have the earlier 24-85 AF-S...it *is* a handy length on FX.

DO NOT PAY more than $2199 for a new D700!!!!


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> There are STILL some D700's around for $2199...if you really want to buy an older, 12 MP FF D700, you can buy one for $2199 in a secondary market. But seriously, I would NOT buy a D700 when the D600 is here, with a much better sensor, higher rez, and a decent price. Yes, the new 24-85 seems to be a good walk-around focal length range. I have the earlier 24-85 AF-S...it *is* a handy length on FX.
> 
> DO NOT PAY more than $2199 for a new D700!!!!



These were my thoughts as well. The D600 is a VERY reasonable price for a fullframe, and it's more current technology. Heck, we shoot D5100's at work sometimes because the sensor is fabulous. I have considered just buying the D600 body and finding the older 24-85, how do you like it?


----------



## Garbz (Nov 11, 2012)

Get a D600, not a 4 year old camera. 

You're welcome.


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 11, 2012)

Definitely D600 IQ should be better than D700 IQ (more modern sensor). (I own D700 currently).


----------



## jaomul (Nov 11, 2012)

You need a d600. None of your photos going fwd will be any good if you don't get one. You will feel sad when you look at everyone elses photos because you know that without a d600 you cannot be on the same level. The measure of a good photographer is hoe technically modern their gear is. Buy one right now. Stop reading this thread you are using valuable time when you could be taking photos with a d600


----------



## Patriot (Nov 11, 2012)

jaomul said:
			
		

> You need a d600. None of your photos going fwd will be any good if you don't get one. You will feel sad when you look at everyone elses photos because you know that without a d600 you cannot be on the same level. The measure of a good photographer is hoe technically modern their gear is. Buy one right now. Stop reading this thread you are using valuable time when you could be taking photos with a d600



Are you for real right now!? Your telling me that you can look at a picture and tell what was used. You really dont know what make a good photographer do you? I'm sorry but that was the dumbest advice I ever heard of. People can use a older camera and out perform someone with new gear.


----------



## timethief (Nov 11, 2012)

Why do you want to go FX? why not just get a walk around DX lens?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 11, 2012)

Patriot said:
			
		

> Are you for real right now!? Your telling me that you can look at a picture and tell what was used. You really dont know what make a good photographer do you? I'm sorry but that was the dumbest advice I ever heard of. People can use a older camera and out perform someone with new gear.



Relax, man. He was being sarcastic.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 11, 2012)

timethief said:
			
		

> Why do you want to go FX? why not just get a walk around DX lens?



That's what I did. 24-120 F4 is a fantastic walk around lens on the D7000. Gripped its well balanced to me.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you for real right now!? Your telling me that you can look at a picture and tell what was used. You really dont know what make a good photographer do you? I'm sorry but that was the dumbest advice I ever heard of. People can use a older camera and out perform someone with new gear.[/QUOTE]

not everyone needs lol's and smileys to know the story


----------



## Patrice (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey TEVO,

Your thread title is 'Convince me NOT to get a D600'. Ok, here goes: the D600 is by all accounts a very nice camera, all the latest releases are, aren't they? But so is your D7000. It has a nice feature set, has excellent iso capabilities and has plenty of resolution. I'm not sure the D600 brings anything significantly different to the table other than sensor size. Still the D600 is not a bad piece of kit. However, I'd spend the cash burning a hole in your wallet on glass right now. Since you have a really good body already, moving up from kit lenses is not a bad idea at this point. How about a decent flash and tripod to add some capability to your kit? 

Anyway, you'll do what you want to do, we all do. Have fun.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 11, 2012)

One thing to consider is the amount of negative reviews the camera is getting due to spots on the sensor. It seems it is prone to spots on the left side of the sensor. I want the D600 just as bad as the next guy, but that is something I am/would be concerned about.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2012)

tevo said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > There are STILL some D700's around for $2199...if you really want to buy an older, 12 MP FF D700, you can buy one for $2199 in a secondary market. But seriously, I would NOT buy a D700 when the D600 is here, with a much better sensor, higher rez, and a decent price. Yes, the new 24-85 seems to be a good walk-around focal length range. I have the earlier 24-85 AF-S...it *is* a handy length on FX.
> ...



I bought it based on this review: Nikon 24-85mm AF-S Nikkor review by Thom Hogan

Since that time, this review has appeared: http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/2485afs.htm


----------



## jake337 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## pab (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought the D600.  Absolutely love it thus far.  I can tell you I am bored of the 24-85mm lens it came with though, reminds me to much of my 18-105 from my D90 a few year ago.    That being said, my 50mm 1.4G shoots fantastic and I am a few weeks from pulling the trigger on the 24-70mm 2.8         I cannot tell you not to get it, but there were numerous complaints against dust being in the sensor.  I do not have that issue, and there are not any scratches around the mirror like others have found.    The dual card holder is a great option as well..    You ultimately do what you want, but I wanted something that if I was out and about I could also shoot decent video (i know people will shun me for saying that) but it is an overall great purchase, and I wouldnt think about the D700 for a second.


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2012)

jaomul said:


> You need a d600. None of your photos going fwd will be any good if you don't get one. You will feel sad when you look at everyone elses photos because you know that without a d600 you cannot be on the same level. The measure of a good photographer is hoe technically modern their gear is. Buy one right now. Stop reading this thread you are using valuable time when you could be taking photos with a d600



It's worth mentioning that I am a sports photographer and am putting several thousand actuations on my D7000 each week, currently tabbed at 260k actuations, and as it is my job I will continue putting wear on it. I am getting a second body to use for portraiture and other commercial use, for which I would rather have a full frame. The question is, which full frame.


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2012)

timethief said:


> Why do you want to go FX? why not just get a walk around DX lens?



I'm not going FX for the lens, I'm going FX because I like the coverage and flexibility of a full frame. The d600 kit just happened to come with a lens I had already been looking at.


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2012)

Patrice said:


> Hey TEVO,
> 
> Your thread title is 'Convince me NOT to get a D600'. Ok, here goes: the D600 is by all accounts a very nice camera, all the latest releases are, aren't they? But so is your D7000. It has a nice feature set, has excellent iso capabilities and has plenty of resolution. I'm not sure the D600 brings anything significantly different to the table other than sensor size. Still the D600 is not a bad piece of kit. However, I'd spend the cash burning a hole in your wallet on glass right now. Since you have a really good body already, moving up from kit lenses is not a bad idea at this point. How about a decent flash and tripod to add some capability to your kit?
> 
> Anyway, you'll do what you want to do, we all do. Have fun.



The main reason I want to get a second body is that I am wearing my D7000 out quite fast, and I would prefer to have a work dedicated body that I can service every once in a while, and have a body for my other commercial pursuits as well. I love the D7000, and the D600 is essentially a full frame D7000, which is why I chose it. At some point I knew I was going to move into the world of full frame, seeing as though all the glass in my bag besides the 18-55 is FX. My question is which full frame should I go to? I chose the D600 because of the attractive pricepoint and its similarities to my current camera. 

So to rephrase my question: Considering that I am going to buy a second (full frame)body, which should I buy?


----------



## sapper6fd (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a D600, I can tell you I don't have one. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you don't buy a D600, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you do, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will take it.

Is that enough of a reason not to buy a D600?

:lmao:


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2012)

sapper6fd said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a D600, I can tell you I don't have one. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you don't buy a D600, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you do, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will take it.
> 
> Is that enough of a reason not to buy a D600?
> 
> :lmao:



I regret that I can only like this once. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 11, 2012)

You could always grab a refurb D800 at cameta for 2499 and add a lens of your choice..  just saying...


----------



## panblue (Nov 11, 2012)

LOL


Patriot said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panblue (Nov 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I bought it based on this review: Nikon 24-85mm AF-S Nikkor review by Thom Hogan
> 
> Since that time, this review has appeared: Nikon 24-85mm AF-S G Review



  I must confess, I do prefer Ken's patient, methodical appraisals; they impress me far more than Thom's crazed _brouhaha_.


----------



## gardy (Nov 11, 2012)

tevo said:


> sapper6fd said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a D600, I can tell you I don't have one. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you don't buy a D600, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you do, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will take it.
> ...


i think you need to buy three now...


----------



## sapper6fd (Nov 12, 2012)

gardy said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > sapper6fd said:
> ...



My skills aren't that good!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd spend the $2100/$2800 on better glass.

2 of the 3 lenses you currently have are mediocre at best (the 50 f/1.8G is obviously just fine).

If you shop well on the used market (KEH, Fred Miranda, etc.) you can easily find both a 24-70mm f/2.8 and a 70-200mm f/2.8 VR1 for the same investment and have money left over.

If you can honestly answer the question (to yourself, not to me) of "in what way is my D7000 restricting my photographic abilities, that the D600 will remedy?" by all means, buy it. My guess is that you can't. Don't fall for the marketing.

New glass is (almost) always a better investment than a new body.


----------



## EllaElla (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm glad to see this thread. I have also been looking at the D600. Right now I am shooting with a D3100, so anything is an upgrade for me. Can somebody tell me what "full frame" is???


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 12, 2012)

jake337 said:


>



^^^that

And the very first thing you'll notice is the tonal resolution and dynamic range of the new sensor blow away the D700 and D7000.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2012)

EllaElla said:


> I'm glad to see this thread. I have also been looking at the D600. Right now I am shooting with a D3100, so anything is an upgrade for me. Can somebody tell me what "full frame" is???



If you don't know what full frame is then your not ready or prepared for it. A D7000 would be a better upgrade if you don't have much to spend on FX lenses. Full frame are cameras that uses a 35mm size image sensor which is the same size as film. That's the best as I can explain it, surely someone will come and do better.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 12, 2012)

tevo said:
			
		

> It's worth mentioning that I am a sports photographer and am putting several thousand actuations on my D7000 each week, currently tabbed at 260k actuations, and as it is my job I will continue putting wear on it. I am getting a second body to use for portraiture and other commercial use, for which I would rather have a full frame. The question is, which full frame.



Nice. Considering its rated to 100k or 150k( can't remember ) clicks.


----------



## Dao (Nov 12, 2012)

sapper6fd said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a D600, I can tell you I don't have one. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you don't buy a D600, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you do, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will take it.
> 
> Is that enough of a reason not to buy a D600?
> 
> :lmao:



Watch too much kidnapping movies lately?


----------



## gardy (Nov 12, 2012)

sapper6fd said:


> gardy said:
> 
> 
> > tevo said:
> ...


looks like i shall help then


----------



## owlxxx (Nov 12, 2012)

sapper6fd said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for a D600, I can tell you I don't have one. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you don't buy a D600, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you do, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will take it.
> 
> Is that enough of a reason not to buy a D600?
> 
> :lmao:


  This looks like a "copypasta". Good use...


----------



## jake337 (Nov 12, 2012)

I took a few shots with a D600 and D800 today at the camera store.  Sweet!  These are edited jpegs as I was lazy to download the updates for cameras I won't own any time soon.  And the D800 was set to iso 1250 for some reason when I picked it up.  Didn't realize it till I switched it to raw, then I forgot that I would need an update to edit the raw files.  Oh well.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 13, 2012)

Get the D600!


----------



## JDFlood (Nov 13, 2012)

I would say your question is like asking a priest to explain to why you should be an atheist. Of course you should buy a D600 or a D800. &#128521;


----------



## gardy (Nov 13, 2012)

JDFlood said:


> I would say your question is like asking a priest to explain to why you should be an atheist. Of course you should buy a D600 or a D800. &#128521;



Or both..


----------

